# Cutting W/ Clen, T3, Primobolan



## DbLPLatinum89 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, I haven't done a cycle of anything in quite some time, however I am dieting pretty hardcore at the moment using the Scivation diet. I am currently wondering about a cycle of Primobolan with T3 and clen, thoughts, feedback, criticism all welcome. THx.

edit: Current Stats are as follows: AGe=24, Ht= 6'2'', Weight= 225. Also, is any PCT such as Nolvadex/Clomid needed??


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 13, 2009)

why primo, it is a chick drug, man up, test n tren


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Mar 16, 2009)

kicka19 said:


> why primo, it is a chick drug, man up, test n tren


 

nty, any other thoughts?


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 16, 2009)

what dose are you running the primo at??


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Mar 19, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> what dose are you running the primo at??


 
keeping it pretty low at 400/wk, may up to 600 but not 4 sure.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2009)

400/week is not bad...   
I prefer to run it with test but to each his own.
instead of upping the dosage to 600, why not start some test. its cheaper and more effective.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 20, 2009)

Primo is for girls and underwear models.


----------



## aasuser30 (Mar 22, 2009)

primobolan is good if you got original one,but you need minimum 500mg a week or even 700.but 700mg a week cost plenty money!

go with :

500mg primo a week
350mg winstrol a week
400-500mg propionate a week
40-60mcg t3 a day
60-120mcg clenbuterol
2-4iu hgh a day

add some provirons,clomids


----------



## the nut (Mar 30, 2009)

I've run the T3 / clen stack numerous times. I'm assuming you need to lose a decent amount of fat if you're considering T3 and clen. If not, stay away from it. When run by itself it not only melted body fat, but also muscle. In my amateur opinion, I would not run the T3 / clen stack without at least one AAS, for at the very least, an anticatabolic effect. I've run the T3 / clen stack with tren ace, primo, eq, var and winny at different times. 

The Primo / T3 / Clen stack actually worked perfect me at time. I already had plenty of muscle and strength. But was a fat bastard, needed to lose about thirty lbs of fat and wasn't patient enough to do it through diet and cardio alone. Results were nice. I lost 25lbs, and none of it was muscle. I didn't gain much muscle, maybe 5 lbs, but that was what I expected. 

In my opinion you have to run the Primo for 12 weeks or more to see decent results. This was my stack, Day 1 being day of first shot of Primo.....

*Primobolan 12 Weeks Total*
450mg / week

*T3 6 Weeks Total(Week 4-9)*
Days 22-25 25 mcg/day, Days 26-29 50 mcg/day, Days 30-33 75 mcg/day, Days 34-51 100 mcg/day, Days 52-55 75 mcg/day, Days 56-59 50 mcg/day, Days 60-63 25 mcg / day.

*Clen 4 Weeks (Weeks 4-5 and 8-9)*
Day 22 20 mcg, Day 23 40 mcg, Day 24 80 mcg, Day 25 120 mcg, Days 26-33 160 mcg, Day 34 80 mcg, Day 35 40 mcg.

Day 50 40 mcg, Day 51 80 mcg, Days 52-61, Day 62 80 mcg, Day 63 40 mcg.

During weeks 6,7,10 & 11 I took an ECA stack, but you could get away with running an over the counter thermo, like lean fuel extreme thumb. The ECA is great, but stacking it with clen and T3 can be rough on the heart, and in my opinion the noticeable sides from ECA are even worse then clen.



I know you said no already, but if you haven't used gear in a while, I would definitely recommend starting with a test cycle. Test prop, Proviron, on point diet, and heavy cardio would be a good start.


----------



## the nut (Mar 30, 2009)

aasuser30 said:


> primobolan is good if you got original one,but you need minimum 500mg a week or even 700.but 700mg a week cost plenty money!
> 
> go with :
> 
> ...



Holy Smokes!


----------



## aasuser30 (Mar 30, 2009)

why man?


----------



## the nut (Mar 30, 2009)

He said he wasn't interested in test and tren, I'm sure this is a little extreme for him.


----------

